# Havanese Embroidery Design



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Has anyone seen a Havanese Embroidery Design? I am talking about where you purchase the design and do the embroidery yourself. I want to try and make a shirt for my puppy.

Thanks,
Donna


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, as a matter of fact I have! I am planning on getting it. I have a fancy smancy sewing/embroidery machine that I have YET to embroider anything on! lol.....But I am going to learn how! I spent too much money on the machine not to. lol

Here it is:

http://www.embroiderydesigns.com/De...?SearchText=havanese&ddsearchid=Stock Designs

Be sure to browse through all the "Dog" designs there are TONS of them and just about any design in the world you can think of. The website is incredible.

www.embroiderydesigns.com

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Take a look at this one, too. It sounds VERY cool, she scans the photo of your dog and makes a design for you! Wow..I may have to do that. Thanks for posting this question, I found something really neat 

http://www.warmthnwhimsy.com/

Kara


----------



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Embroidery*

I am almost addicted to embroidery. I got a machine for Mother's Day and it is the best toy I have had in years.

I love collecting the designs. Sometimes, when I click on them they are so cute I LOL. I like the site www.sewforum.com click on Free Embroidery Designs. You have to create a login before you will be able to see and download them. You can also search the designs. I have also bought some from www.emblibrary.com

The first one, is really a beautiful design. I may wait until they run a sale, $25 is kinda expensive.

If you deside to buy it and stitch it, let me know how it turns out. With your white baby, you need one that has lots of texture in the stitching.

Donna


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Donna.

I love to sew clothes, for myself, my family and for Gucci girl, I make leashes and some other things too.

This last Mother's Day, my husband bought me the Viking Designer SE, My *DREAM* machine and I adore it. I do not know how to embroider, but am planning on tackling that this fall/winter. I'll probably start very basic, but I would love to work up to more complex designs.

I'm hoping that my sewing expertise will make embroidery possible for me  What I love about sewing, is that I am always learning something new.

I agree, $25 is pretty steep. Maybe if you sign up for their email alerts, you can get a discount code. That works on many of the fabric/sewing websites.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I found another one, much cheaper and actually better, in my opinion on Ebay. Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/HAVANESE-PORTRA...yZ134585QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Kara


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

donna are you asking about machine or hand embroidery? i would love to find some patterns for hand work. one of my favorite needlework activities. judith


----------



## djones2 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Embroidery Patterns*

Thumperlove,

The one on Ebay is a counted cross stitch pattern for machine embroidery. Some people like that look better than the solid fill, but it is different. You may want to download a freebie counted cross stitch to try, before you buy that one, to make sure you like the look. It is a beautiful pattern. It matches your baby better than the $25 one.

What size hoops does your machine use? I think your machine is a "really" good one.

Judith,

I almost want to say that I saw a hand embroidery pattern for our babies yesterday, while looking for a machine pattern. If I remember where I saw it, I will let you know. I used to do lots of hand embroidery. I did regular embroidery and hand counted cross stitch. I got my "toy" embroidery machine a few months ago and I am enjoying playing with it.

Donna


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Donna.

My machine has a few different sized loops. I don't know how to do this yet, but I will lean on the experts over at the The Stitcher's Guild Forum. Are you a member over there?

http://artisanssquare.com/sg/index.php

They might be able to help you find a Havanese design, too. So drop a post over there in the Embroidery section 

Thanks for explaining the difference to me.

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Kara is there anything you can't do.....????.......:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Bwa ha ha, Derek!

Ehh....I can't do alot of things. Basically, I am an expert at drinking coffee and delegating work at the office. Occasionally, I'll sew  OR cook a meal.

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I can't even delegate to myself let alone do it to others...as for the Coffee thing...I drink it when it's there....Tim Hortons Coffee is the best...I tell ta you have to drink some. Give me your Address and I'll send you some Perk Coffee in a Cannister...You'll Love It....It'll keep you up for a few days I tell ya. I love to cook although I rarely have the chance and I know what a sewing needle "Looks Like" that's for sure.

Derek


----------

